# POCONO LK,PA-SENIOR M-ABANDONED ON BITTER NIGHT



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

February 18, 2009 
POCONO LAKE — Fallout from Monroe County's SPCA shelter closing continues — this time it's an old dog chained outside a vet's office on a bitter cold night.

"For somebody to just abandon him like that — that's horrible," said Officer Jim Apgar of Pocono Mountain Regional Police. "There was no blanket, no water, nothing."

Apgar, a retired canine officer, went to Pocono Lake Animal Hospital and put the dog in his car for about 20 minutes to warm him up early Monday.

"He's a sweet old dog, well-behaved," Apgar said.

The animal hospital has taken the dog in temporarily, but has very limited space. Apgar hopes someone will come forward to give the animal a permanent home for his final few years.

"If I didn't have my retired (police dog) shepherd I'd take him home in a minute," Apgar said.

The German shepherd will get a thorough examination before he's available for adoption, said Lisa Lombardi of the animal hospital.

"He's fine for now. He's in a warm place," she said.

Lombardi said someone left a cat in a pet carrier outside the office two weeks ago. Also, dogs and cats have been dumped outside a pet store in Marshalls Creek.

"I'm sure that this is going to be a trend," Apgar said.

The Pennsylvania SPCA closed its Stroudsburg shelter abruptly at the end of January after operating it for more than 50 years.

Local pet rescue groups have stepped in to accommodate unwanted animals in foster homes. Owners who want to surrender an animal can do so by appointment.

Anyone interested in adopting the abandoned German shepherd can call Pocono Lake Animal Hospital at (570) 646-2963.

— Susan Koomar












http://www.poconorecord.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20090218/NEWS/902180320


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Oh Mary Ann... I wish I didnt read this. I cannot believe they left him out there all night like that!! Can you find out any temperment info by any chance?? and how he does with other dogs?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Just called. They are pretty overwhelmed (being a hospital) and haven't had much time to work with him yet. They said they don't know how he is with other dogs...nor do they have the opportunity to check that...as they don't wan to stress any of their other patients. Didn't notice if he was neutered or not. They did say he was great with them...sweet...and that he has alot of tumors, hip issues, cataracts and is old...about 10-12. I left my phone number and they are going to call me back with more info.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Ugh. Tumors- due to his age are these something he just has to live out his time with?


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Poor old chap - it's hard to be dumped at any age, but my heart goes out to the oldsters.......hope something can be done for him, I'd like to give him a big hug........

Perhaps the tumors are sebaceous cysts? My old GSD used to get them from time to time. Good luck boy....

_________________________________________________

Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - at the Bridge


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

If only I was in Pa.....
How can some one do that to an old dog...


----------



## Fee (Jul 4, 2004)

This really is heart-breaking! I will never understand this. Best of luck old boy!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I asked someone in the area to go out and temp test him for me...he should be able to get out there in the next few days.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

This dog is breaking my heart. I posted the article on my FB page. What a horrible situation that there is no longer a shelter in that area!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

up to the top


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

MaryAnn- how long can they keep him?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I don't know. I believe our shelter has been contacted...but they are reluctant to have to take him....because...well..it's pretty apparent. His best chance is some good samaritan/rescue coming forward at this point........


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

There is something about this guy that really gets to me. If I did not already have my hospice spot filled (with the dog that was supposed to live a couple of months - we are coming up on our 4th anniversary with him! and we are delighted!) I would take this sweet old guy and spoil him for the rest of his days.

Someone out there has to have room for this poor old guy.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Bumping this sweet old guy... I am praying someone can help.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## Gigi (Dec 13, 2002)

Up you go


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Anyone for this sweet guy?


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Has there been any word on how he is with other dogs?


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Any word on this sweet old guy???


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

anything


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

I am calling today for info.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

GREAT NEWS!! This boy has been reclaimed. According to what I was told just now, the owner seen an ad in the paper- called the hospital and said that they think that he is their dog. Came to the hospital, called his name, and the dog was VERY happy to see the owner!! Apparently, the dog had gotten loose and someone found him and took him the hospital and tied him up so he wouldnt get hit. She said that if the owner had dumped him and then tried to come back, they wouldnt of let him go- but the owner and dog were both very happy to see each other.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Wow...what a story! Thank you Danni for checking! So glad there was a happy ending for this boy!


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

My day just got better. Thinking that someone could just dump an old fella in such a manner blew my mind. Glad to know the particulars. Thanks!!


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Oh thank doG! This one was killing me. 

Thank you SO much for the update.


----------

